# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  لطفا کمکم کنید میخام از الان شروع کنم

## Brilliant

نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم،من داروسازی دانشگاه تهران میخام,از تابستون تا الان خوندم اما مفید نبوده!ترازم ۴۹۰۰ اما به خودم ایمان دارم که تواناییشو دارم!البته من تغییر رشته ای هم بودم!
از ریاضی به تجربی
از الان میخام دوباره شروع کنم!چجوری بخونم?
چند ساعت بخونم?



فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## alipha_76

تا الان چهل تا تاپیک اینجوری زده شده شروع طوفانیووشروع از صفرو و.... .وقتی خودت میگی توانایشو پس میتونی تا میتونی بکوب بخون ساعت مطالعه هرچی بالاتر بهتر برا برنامه ریزی  فایل شروع از صفر اقای افشارم گوش کن حالاتهران نشد یه شهر دیگه قبول میشی فقط وقتتو دیگه طلف نکن

----------


## Brilliant

> تا الان چهل تا تاپیک اینجوری زده شده شروع طوفانیووشروع از صفرو و.... .وقتی خودت میگی توانایشو پس میتونی تا میتونی بکوب بخون ساعت مطالعه هرچی بالاتر بهتر برا برنامه ریزی  فایل شروع از صفر اقای افشارم گوش کن حالاتهران نشد یه شهر دیگه قبول میشی فقط وقتتو دیگه طلف نکن


راستش من هزینه زیادی کردم واسه مدرسه کنکور اما این مدرسه سال اولش بود و تابستون مارو به زور تا ساعت ۷ تو سالن مطالعه نگه میداشتن واسه درس خوندن در حالی که اونجا اصلا برا من مفید نبود!کلا اینجا وقتمو تلف کردم!به خاطر این هزینه حیفم میاد تهران قبول نشم و دل پدر و مادرم هم میشکونم!به هر حال ممنون از راهنماییتون!

فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Pourya.sh

فایل 90 روزه دکتر افشارو بگوش

----------


## Brilliant

> فایل 90 روزه دکتر افشارو بگوش


Okممنون

فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mahsa92

با برنامه و با كيفيت و با توكل بخون
همه چي حله


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

بنگر من هرکی تا الان هرچه خونده= 1 درصد !

هرکس از الان به بعد بخونه = 90 درصد !

اون 9درصد هم بعد روانیه...!

----------


## magicboy

داروسازی تهران میخوای؟
منم جودی تیلور رو میخوام
خواستن توانستن نیس
داروسازی اهواز نمیخوای؟ تهران فقد؟

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوست عزیز سوال های مشاوره ای و برنامه ریزی از این دوستان سوال کنید  : @Saeed735 @afshar_

----------


## Ali.N

> نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم،من داروسازی دانشگاه تهران میخام,از تابستون تا الان خوندم اما مفید نبوده!ترازم ۴۹۰۰ اما به خودم ایمان دارم که تواناییشو دارم!البته من تغییر رشته ای هم بودم!
> از ریاضی به تجربی
> از الان میخام دوباره شروع کنم!چجوری بخونم?
> چند ساعت بخونم?
> 
> 
> 
> فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk


سلام
الان اماده ای دیگه؟عزمتو جزم کردی دیگه؟
منابع داری؟
چقدر قبلا خوندی؟
کدوم درسا مشکلداری؟
اگه تو موسسه ای هستی یه نمونه ترازتو بذار
دفتر برنامه ریزی داری؟
گوشی-تلوزیون-دوست -و.....=همه رو خییییییییلی کم کن
خواستن توانستن است

----------


## Saeed735

> نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم،من داروسازی دانشگاه تهران میخام,از تابستون تا الان خوندم اما مفید نبوده!ترازم ۴۹۰۰ اما به خودم ایمان دارم که تواناییشو دارم!البته من تغییر رشته ای هم بودم!
> از ریاضی به تجربی
> از الان میخام دوباره شروع کنم!چجوری بخونم?
> چند ساعت بخونم?
> 
> 
> 
> فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk



سلام بچه ها...دوستانی که ب پروف من سر میزنن حتما این 7 تا لینکی که میدمو کامل و به تریبی که گذاشتم بخونن....ممنون

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور... مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## Safa021

> نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم،من داروسازی دانشگاه تهران میخام,از تابستون تا الان خوندم اما مفید نبوده!ترازم ۴۹۰۰ اما به خودم ایمان دارم که تواناییشو دارم!البته من تغییر رشته ای هم بودم!
> از ریاضی به تجربی
> از الان میخام دوباره شروع کنم!چجوری بخونم?
> چند ساعت بخونم?
> 
> 
> 
> فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk


وضعیتت دقیقا مثله منه. . .از ریاضی اومدم تجربی و از تابستون خوندم و زیاد مفید نبوده و ترازم هم 5000
یه پیام خصوصی بده تا کنکور باهم بخونیم اگه خواستی

----------


## rez657

> نمیتونم برنامه ریزی کنم،من داروسازی دانشگاه تهران میخام,از تابستون تا الان خوندم اما مفید نبوده!ترازم ۴۹۰۰ اما به خودم ایمان دارم که تواناییشو دارم!البته من تغییر رشته ای هم بودم!
> از ریاضی به تجربی
> از الان میخام دوباره شروع کنم!چجوری بخونم?
> چند ساعت بخونم?
> ببین عزیزم نمخام نا امیدت کنم ولی تو ک از الان خوندی رسیی 4900  انتظار معجزه نداشته باش حلا تلاشتو بکن ولی  .....
> تا جای ک می تونی بخون
> 
> 
> فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk



59

----------


## zaniarsobhani

سلام داداش منم مثل خودتم با یه تفاوت 15روزه شروع کردم ازصفر زیست دوم وسوم رو یه دورخوندم و ادبیات هم قرابت و زبان و آرایه کارکردم و بقیه درس هام هم هم دینی و شیمی بعددریاضی و ...
فقط روزاول سخته روزاول کاری کن ازخودت راضی باشی باور کن فرداش کولاک میکنی 
البته بابد تلویزیون و اینارو بزاری کنار سرگرمیت هم سرگرمی کنکوری باشه من سرگرمیم یا این سایته یا نکته برداری زیست 😀
خودمو گذاشتم برا دندان و فیزیو تراپی شهرش مهم نیست مهم آینده س
توام شروع کن داداش باخودت رقابت کن سعی کن هر روز بیشتر بخونی ولی با کیفیت

----------


## zaniarsobhani

سلام داداش من پایه ام پیام خصوصی بده

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> وضعیتت دقیقا مثله منه. . .از ریاضی اومدم تجربی و از تابستون خوندم و زیاد مفید نبوده و ترازم هم 5000
> یه پیام خصوصی بده تا کنکور باهم بخونیم اگه خواستی


پیام خصوصی بده پایه ام

----------


## Brilliant

> سلام داداش منم مثل خودتم با یه تفاوت 15روزه شروع کردم ازصفر زیست دوم وسوم رو یه دورخوندم و ادبیات هم قرابت و زبان و آرایه کارکردم و بقیه درس هام هم هم دینی و شیمی بعددریاضی و ...
> فقط روزاول سخته روزاول کاری کن ازخودت راضی باشی باور کن فرداش کولاک میکنی 
> البته بابد تلویزیون و اینارو بزاری کنار سرگرمیت هم سرگرمی کنکوری باشه من سرگرمیم یا این سایته یا نکته برداری زیست 😀
> خودمو گذاشتم برا دندان و فیزیو تراپی شهرش مهم نیست مهم آینده س
> توام شروع کن داداش باخودت رقابت کن سعی کن هر روز بیشتر بخونی ولی با کیفیت


ترازاتون چقدره?

فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> ترازاتون چقدره?
> 
> فرستاده شده از ME371MGِ من با Tapatalk


من شرکت نکردم داداش شرایط من باهمه کنکوریا فرق داره چون دختری که میخوام شرط گذاشته بخاطر همین فقط میخونم 
ولی مشاورم میگفت پارسال یه نفر رفته پیشش 10بهمن شروع کرده دندانپزشکی سنندج قبول شده میتونیم داداش

----------


## Taha19

یکی هم با من کنکوررو بخونه  :Yahoo (13):

----------

